# Corydoras trilineatus, Leopard cory



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

This cory is ver similliar whit Corydoras julli.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice picture!


----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

Very crisp photo of a pretty cory!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to know I have a few of these that were labeled Julli. Great looking Cory.


----------

